# idea



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well if i cant get any hits on my 650 i might call my dealer about trade in on a 1000 mp. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me :rockn: lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!

It's only Money:rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Well that came out easy...lol 
That's got me in trouble couple times.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. if he will work with me next time im home there will be a 1000 mp at the house. After seeing one in person its not a want anymore its a need.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

They look very powerful I was looking at utube one day and I typed in silverback I believe and a video pop up of a 1000 with them one it and he was doing burn outs and white smoking donuts in a parking lot...


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yea they are. gonna be my new race bike.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh Yeah....I would do it! They are NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea there nice but there very large in size i don't think they the fit in a truck bed but then again half the guys on here's brutes wont either


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

It will fit back there with tailgate down. Lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep the Mud Pro 1000 has the TRV frame....which is nice...the longer the better. Its a great advantage when racing....well unless you have one and your a racer...then you won't admit it is...LOL!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol what are u talking bout mark. U and ur crazy talk advantage. It's only a advantage in deep pits lol.


----------

